# Abofalle mr.next id: Bussek & Mengede haben ein Sicherheitsproblem!



## Telefonkunde (11 Mai 2012)

hi

Über Nextid werden immer noch angebliche Abos berechnen. Das Inkassung wird dann von der Rechtsanwaltkanzlei Busseck & Mengede durchgeführt. Die gehen den angeblichen Schuldner mit Mahnschreiben und Telefonanrufe auf die Nerven.

Die Rechtsanwaltkanzlei Busseck & Mengede in Berlin haben nun ein massives Sicherheitsproblem :-()

Unter der Telefonnummer 030 42006655 betreiben die ein Telefoncomputersystem in dem man sich über die offenen Forderungen informieren kann.

In den Mahnschreiben die Busseck & Mengede ist ein Aktenzeichen in der Form 10530003xxxx aufgeführt.

Mit diesem Aktenzeichen meldet man sich bei deren Telefonsystem an. Eine weitere Verifikation wer da nun anruft erfolgt nicht :-()

Dort kann man sich mit einem Callcenter verbinden lassen oder z.B. eine Ratenzahlung vereinbaren. Das erfolgt direkt am Telefoncomputer. Ein Ratenbetrag wird über die Telefontastatur eingegeben und bestätigt.

Eine weitere Verifikation des Anrufers erfolgt nicht. Es reicht also wenn jemand ein passendes Aktenzeichen kennt.

Da diese wohl fortlaufend vergeben werden ist es einfach möglich mit wenig Aufwand ein gültiges Aktenzeichen in der Art 10530003xxxx zu erraten und dann weitere Aktionen wie z.B. eine Ratenzahlung zu vereinbaren. Dabei erfährt man auch die Höhe der Forderung die unter dem jeweiligen Aktenzeichen verbucht ist.

Jeder Anrufer kann also über dieses weit offene Scheuentor ohne Identitätsontrolle der Kanzlei Busseck & Mengede im Namen anderer Schuldner ein Ratenzahlungsangebot unterbreiten. Laut Ansage wird dann eine schriftliche Bestätigung an den jeweiligen Schuldner von Busseck & Mengede verschickt. 

Durch das einfache Erraten der Aktenzeichen kann jetzt jeder das Inkasso von Busseck & Mengede theoretisch ganz schön durcheinander bringen 

Dazu reichen die Kenntnisse der Telefonnummer 030 42006655 und eines Nummerkreise der Aktenzeichen 10530003xxxx ..

Gruss


----------



## Hippo (11 Mai 2012)

Inwieweit das aber nun rechtlich bindend ist sei mal gaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz weit dahingestellt ...
Leider wirds aber wieder ein paar Angstzahler geben die auf diese Art abgefischt werden.
Ob das aber den Aufwand rechtfertigt möchte ich doch bezweifeln.
Neue Abofallen gibts praktisch nicht mehr und diejenigen die bis zum 3. oder 4. Nachernteversuch nicht bezahlt haben werden über eine angeblich über die Telefontastatur von unbekannt abgeschlossenen Ratenvereinbarung nicht einmal mehr lachen sondern den Mahnmüll auf demselben Weg entsorgen wie den Sch... vorher.


----------



## Teleton (11 Mai 2012)

> Neue Abofallen gibts praktisch nicht mehr


Doch, die Voiceabos bei Mr NextID über die Festnetzrechnung laufen prächtig weiter wie bisher. Wenn da rumgefummelt wird sind Leidtragende diejenigen deren Aktenzeichen durch Zufall erwischt wird und sich dann noch gegen eine angeblich geschlossene kostenpflichtige Ratenzahlungsvereinbarung wehren müssen.


----------



## baufachforum (22 Juli 2012)

Telefonkunde schrieb:


> hi
> 
> Über Nextid werden immer noch angebliche Abos berechnen. Das Inkassung wird dann von der Rechtsanwaltkanzlei Busseck & Mengede durchgeführt. Die gehen den angeblichen Schuldner mit Mahnschreiben und Telefonanrufe auf die Nerven.
> 
> ...



Hallo zusammen, 
zwischenzeitlich sind bei mir 2 Unterlassungsklagen eingegangen.
Die Chronik meiner Tätigkeiten und meiner neuesten Aktivitäten könnt  Ihr im BauFachForum nachlesen. 

Gruß W. Berger


----------



## Hippo (22 Juli 2012)

Unsere Glaskugel ist grade beim Polieren - kannst Du bitte etwas deutlicher werden?


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Juli 2012)

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/sho...hnologies-GmbH&p=338796&viewfull=1#post338796


> B...& M... bzw. Next Id wollen einen Kritiker mundtot machen:


----------



## claudi87 (27 Juli 2012)

halli hallo zusammen...
ich habe mal eine frage...
ich habe jetzt schon so einiges über bussek und mengede gelesen und ich weiß das das betrug is,
aber wie werde ich die wieder los???
ich bin bei der telekom und ich habe meine rechnungen alle bezahlt und das kann ich auch nachweisen...
nur die hören einfach nicht auf mich anzuschreiben...
jetzt habe ich denen eine email geschickt und habe wieder nur den gleichen text bekommen wie in den briefen zuvor auch...
und die haben meine festnetznummer  raus gefunden, dabei is die nirgends eingetragen und die hat auch so gut wie niemand... und ich weiß auch das meine leute die net einfach raus geben ohne zu fragen....
ich habe denen mit m anwalt gedroht,aber die machen immer noch weiter...

also wie werde ich die los???
liebe grüße 
claudi


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (27 Juli 2012)

claudi87 schrieb:


> ich habe jetzt schon so einiges über bussek und mengede gelesen und ich weiß das das betrug is


Sagt wer? Es geht um strittige Forderungen und nicht um strafrechtlich relevante Sachverhalte, die wahrscheinlich nicht von den Anwälten zu vertreten wären



claudi87 schrieb:


> also wie werde ich die los?


Schreibst es doch selbst, wobei man zugeben muss, dass diese naive Droherei sehr unsachlich ist.





claudi87 schrieb:


> ich habe denen mit m anwalt gedroht


Du könntest genau so gut schreiben, dass du den Anwälten gern einen Kollegen vorbei schicken würdest. Nur, ist das überhaupt ernst zu nehmen?


----------



## Teleton (27 Juli 2012)

> Ich habe jetzt schon so einiges über bussek und mengede gelesen und ich weiß das das....


Die betreiben Forderungseinzug für verschiedene Firmen und verschiedene Dienste. Es läßt sich nicht pauschal sagen "unseriös" nur weil es von dort bearbeitet wird. Es muß in jedem Einzelfall geprüft werden, welcher Sachverhalt (0900, Voiceabo,118xx usw.) hinter der Forderung steckt. Je nach Sachverhalt sind auch die Chancen im Prozess verteilt, zu rufen "Jeder weiß doch dass die böse sind" reicht da nicht aus.



> und die haben meine festnetznummer raus gefunden,


Wenn darüber was gebucht wurde bekommen die auch die Nummer vom Provider übermittelt.


----------



## claudi87 (27 Juli 2012)

na aber ich hab doch die rechnung bezahlt....
und das hatte ich noch nie wenn ich die auskunft angerufen habe (was ich des öfteren tue) das mir dann irgendeine firma noch ne extra rechnung von 3.97 € geschickt hat...
vorallem die erste mahnung war total falsch geschrieben...
zb gab es keinen betreff...
dann da wo normaler weise das datum steht stand mahnung...
und mal so nebenbei das is keine lehre drohung gewesen
ich war deswegen schon beim anwalt und habe mich erkundigt...
und außerdem steht bei jeder mahnung die wievielte mahnung das is und das stand bei keinem einzigen schreiben...
dazu hab ich jede woche von denen mindestens einen brief bekommen nicht nur von der firma sondern auch noch von einem extra anwalt aus berlin...
also kann da ja was nicht hinhauen...


----------



## Hippo (27 Juli 2012)

Die Wissenden hier sind noch mit der guten alten Rechtschreibung aufgewachsen und deren Motivation zu antworten sinkt mit der Größe der Hemmnisse die ein Poster in seine Frage einbaut.


----------



## Eden (8 August 2012)

Ich bin mit solche Sachen sofort fertig:  google und im Muhleimer
lass die mahl machen was die wollen,
kannst auch alles was mann im Internet findet mit mail schicken, damit die wissen
das mitlerweile keine mehr reinstinkt,  oder so lange faxen bis das Papier weg ist


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 August 2012)

hmm. Sagt mal, gibt es eigentlich eine app für's smartphone, die absichtlich die Rechtschreibung ruiniert?


----------



## Wilfried Berger (25 August 2012)

Hallo Zusammen, 
zwischenzeitlich gibt es im BauFachForum unter wir decken wieder Neuigkeiten von Bussek und Mengede.
Ich denke, dass da die Luft schon fast raus ist und die andere Probleme haben.

Gruß aus Pfullendorf
BauFachForum Wilfried Berger


----------



## Reducal (25 August 2012)

> Erschreckend ist, weshalb von der Staatsanwaltschaft nicht einmal ein Aktenzeichen vorgetragen wird. Sodass ich über meinen Anwalt einmal über den Stand der Sache anfrage.


Du wurschtelst persönlich rum, schaltest einen Anwalt ein und ratschst mit irgendwem seit 17.4.12 bei einer Staatsanwaltschaft. Erst am 26.7.12 erstattest du eine Anzeige - wohlgemerkt in der Haupturlaubszeit - und wunderst dich nun, dass man dir den Eingang noch nicht bestätigt hat? Hattest du das beantragt?

Dein Anwalt wird den Sachstand schon erfahren. Nur, ist die StA Hechingen überhaupt zuständig? Wahrscheinlich ist der Vorgang längst auf dem Weg entweder an die StA Berlin oder die StA Flensburg. Wenn sich das deine StA Hechingen traut, wird sie das Verfahren jedoch gleich einstellen und auf die zivilen Belange verweisen.


----------



## nikimania (11 Januar 2013)

ja nicht nur dieser anwalt ist dabei sondern auchihe collect grop macht da auch mit komme nicht aus der abo falle raus kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Hippo (11 Januar 2013)

Wenn Du das ganze nochmal für Normalleser verständlich schreibst (vielleicht sogar unter Anwendung rudimentärer Rechtschreibregeln) und etwas mehr Informationen dazu gibst vielleicht.
Hellsehen und Nebelstochern gehört nämlich nicht zu den Dienstleistungen des Forums.


----------



## Nicko1998 (11 Januar 2013)

Vermute mal, das sind die da !

Amtsgericht Charlottenburg (Berlin).
Aktenzeichen: HRB 103243 B

Sieht nach "verbundenem Unternehmen" der nexnet aus, wenn man sich so die recht umfangreiche Eintragungs- und Umbenennungshistorie betrachtet!


----------



## nikimania (11 Januar 2013)

ja diese sind es  habe jetzt ein rechtsanwalt damit beauftragt die kennen diese firma zu genüge jeder der sich davor schützen möchte solte sich eine drittanbieter sperre bei seinen telefon anbieter einrichten lassen damit hören diese fallen auf.


----------



## Hippo (11 Januar 2013)

nikimania schrieb:


> ... solte sich eine drittanbieter sperre bei seinen telefon anbieter einrichten lassen *damit hören diese fallen auf.*


Dein Wort in Gottes Gehörgang ...


----------



## BenTigger (11 Januar 2013)

nikimania schrieb:


> eine drittanbieter sperre bei seinen telefon anbieter einrichten lassen damit hören diese fallen auf.


 
Stimmt nicht, ich habe eine Drittanbietersperre und trotzdem falle ich noch hin. Das fallen wird nicht durch Drittanbietersperren verhindert, sondern durch Schutzzäune um die Löcher, dann kann man nicht so einfach in die Löcher rein fallen.
Aber irgendwie passt das nicht hier rein, denn Nextnet buddelt keine Löcher, das machen doch die Tiefbaufirmen.

Ups?? oder meintest du etwa Fallen? das Fallen mit einem  *F* und nicht einem kleinen f ?
Jetzt bin ich total durcheinander


----------



## Nicko1998 (28 Februar 2013)

> Doch die sonstigen Dienste und ein anderer seltsamer Posten summieren sich auf fast 170 Euro. In den Einzelverbindungen tauchen abwechselnd immer zwei Nummern auf.
> Der Vater beschwert sich bei Mobilcom Debitel. Doch man will ihm nicht sagen, wer hinter der hohen Summe steckt. Nach eigenen Recherchen stößt er auf die Firma Next ID mit Sitz in Bonn. Die verweist ihn weiter an ein Inkassounternehmen in Estland.


SWR Marktcheck mit dem entsprechenden Video-Beitrag


----------



## Teleton (6 März 2013)

Ich hätte ja mal gerne gesehen wie das auf der Rechnung auftaucht. Das ist ja kein klassisches Drittanbieterabo. Realisiert war das über (Premium)-SMS da nutzt Drittanbietersperre nicht viel.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (6 März 2013)

Teleton schrieb:


> Realisiert war das über (Premium)-SMS da nutzt Drittanbietersperre nicht viel.





Nicko1998 schrieb:


> SWR Marktcheck mit dem entsprechenden Video-Beitrag
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Schweinebande!


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 März 2013)

*Fortumo Mobile Payments *hat das abgewickelt. Möglicherweise (ist ja im Video zu sehen, daher editiert) über SMS an 89000. Leider ist weder bekannt, welche app das war, noch ist bekannt, welche Premium-SMS-Nummern angerufen wurden/werden konnten.
Die Masche an sich ist nicht neu und in UK warnte die Regulierungsbehörde schon vor langer Zeit vor solchen apps, inklusive einer klaren Warnung an die Mobilfunkprovider, dass in solchen Fällen die abgeschickte SMS nicht als Beleg für das Auslösen einer Zahlungspflicht angesehen werden könne.

Da ist die Bundeswattestäbchenarmee noch weit weg davon...

siehe dazu:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/ocean-mehrwertdienste.41224/#post-359565


wer den Beitrag noch einmal sehen will:
Wiederholung:
am 07.03.2013, 17.30 Uhr in EinsPlus
am 08.03.2013, 10.45 Uhr in EinsPlus
am 09.03.2013, 07.45 Uhr in EinsPlus
am 10.03.2013, 04.00 Uhr in EinsPlus
am 11.03.2013, 01.00 Uhr in EinsPlus

In diesem Fall wurden SMS an eine Nummer verschickt, worauf wenige Sekunden später ein Betrag von 0,99€/SMS abgebucht wurde.

Interessant auch, dass die Kundenhotline der Fortumo von derselben Stimme gesprochen wird wie die Hotline von Next-ID. Das deutet darauf hin, dass Next-ID für Fortumo quasi das "volle Paket" anbietet und quasi die komplette Abrechnung erledigt - nur werden Kundenbeschwerden nach Estland abgewimmelt. Wie zu Dialerzeiten...

Des weiteren erwähnenswert: Eine Anfrage an Debitel-Mobilcom wurde per Mail beantwortet. Man sei nicht verantwortlich, blabla, man möge sich an die verantwortliche Firma in Estland wenden, blabla, deren Kontaktdaten sind...






Nett. Das macht also auch next-id.

So schaut's aus. Was genau macht dann eigentlich die Firma in Estland?
Das Geld wurde übrigens von Debitel-Mobilcom erstattet. Denkbarerweise wird das dann bei der nächsten Mallesause ausgeglichen mit 'ner Flasche Schampus.

Toll die Reaktion des vaters, der auf die "nette Geste" von MD reagiert, in dem er sagt 





> Trotzdem bleibt ein ungutes Gefühl, so wie die verbandelt sind


Genau getroffen.

Eher belustigend das Schlußwort des Experten:


> Es kann nicht schaden, die Wettbewerbszentrale und die Bundesnetzagentur zu informieren


So so. Bundesnetzagentur. _And the forest will echo with laughter..._


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 März 2013)

Nachtrag: Interessante Kundenliste von Fortumo - namhafte Firmen sind dabei (Rovio, Popcap, Badoo)


und hier die Erklärung des Billings in Deutschland:


> *Billing:*
> MO-billing
> MO- and MT- billing are the two methods how carriers charge users. With MO-billing (Mobile Originating Billing), operators charge for the sent message. In this case, users are billed at the moment when they sent out SMS. With MT-billing (Mobile Terminating Billing), operators charge for the reply-message sent back to the user. In this case, users are billed only when they receive the reply-message (also known as reverse billing).


 
Wo kommt diese Firma eigentlich her?




 
und was machen die Gründer noch so?
http://www.theinformationdaily.com/...-rannu-on-estonian-mobile-government-services

Auf der anderen Seite ergeben sich mit dem Suchbegriff "scam" interessante Einblicke in einen anderen (auch aus Dialerzeiten bekannten) Aspekt des Themas.

Watchlistplatz garantiert.


----------



## cartman1984 (30 Mai 2014)

Tja habe vorgestern ein schreiben bekommen von dieser next id firma  von 15,40 euro  das ich ein abo gemacht habe mit sicherheit net  habe mal geguckt  gewinnspiel49  aber auch darüber worde ich net angerufen.
Ich habe dummerweise gezahlt  aber muss sagen damit ich meine ruhe habe  krieg ich nochmal so ein schreiben  werde ich zum anwalt gehen  ich glaub es hackt was für eine masche das ist ist das letzte mit mir nicht !!


----------



## klausp (31 Mai 2014)

cartman1984 schrieb:


> Tja habe vorgestern ein schreiben bekommen von dieser next id firma  von 15,40 euro  das ich ein abo gemacht habe mit sicherheit net  habe mal geguckt  gewinnspiel49  aber auch darüber worde ich net angerufen.
> Ich habe dummerweise gezahlt  aber muss sagen damit ich meine ruhe habe  krieg ich nochmal so ein schreiben  werde ich zum anwalt gehen  ich glaub es hackt was für eine masche das ist ist das letzte mit mir nicht !!



Es wurde schon so oft gepostet, dass bei Abzockern eben keine Ruhe eintritt, wenn man bezahlt. Warum auch, wenn man ein williges Opfer gefunden hat.
Lies ein bisschen im Forum und Du findest, wie man sich am besten verhalten sollte.

Übrigens liest sich Dein Beitag sehr schlecht. Die Worte hängen aneinander wie Rotz am Faden.
Ein Punkt am Satzende und das Beachten der Groß- und Kleinschreibung erleichtert das Lesen ungemein.


----------



## cartman1984 (31 Mai 2014)

Höre mal  das ist halt meine schwäche  hast recht  da muss ich drauf achten.
Du hast bestimmt auch was wo du fehler machst !!


----------



## Hippo (31 Mai 2014)

Suchst Du hier ggf Hilfe oder wir.
Es ist gequirlter Bockmist wenn Du aus Posts ohne Punkt und Komma den Sinn rausfiltern mußt.
Nach dem fünften Post derart schaltest Du ab und widmest Dich nur noch den les- und verstehbaren.
Also pfus da nicht über andrerleutz mögliche Fehler rum sondern akzeptier das einfach.
Und wenn es klappt wenn Du darauf achtest könnte man doch glatt auf die Idee kommen daß es Dir wurscht ist.
Soll doch der Leser Deine Arbeit machen und erraten was Du meinst.
Hippo - Mod und leicht angesäuert


----------



## BenTigger (31 Mai 2014)

Aehm Hippo, ist dir bekannt, WER Cartman ist?
South Park... der ist genauso drauf


----------

